# Push sticks question



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Just curious as to what types of push sticks all of you use. I have found the plastic ones to be missles if you happen to touch the blade because they are so unforgiving. The metal ones are also missles-- but more deadly. I'd rather be hit by a plastic one than a metal one.

I've switched to all wooden push sticks. Right now I have the basic stick with a ledge on the back. It is all push and very little hold down.

What styles/patterns do you use?

Thanks


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

I currently have a plastic one that I use most of the time, but I will make my own from time to time to fit the need.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I just bought a GRR-Ripper from Woodcraft. They are on sale this month. I have yet to try it out. Many folks on the site recommend it. Other than that I have a group of plastic ones I use.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4393


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

I use several different push sticks depending on the application, but most of the time I use this…..


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

I use wood, easily made and replaced, cheap, and I have never yet launched one….Joey


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I'm reaching for my Grr-ripper most of the time now. 
It took a lot of convincing but I am converted.
Previously I used a bunch of different wood styles made from plywood and solids.
I think the trick with any pusher is to be able to make firm /gentle contact with the wood all the way through through the cut without having to protect your fingers. If you can't feel safe with the "rehersal" , look for a different method.

Bob


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Mine are all wood, made to hold the board in place and keep my pretty fingers away from that nasty blade. I use various styles and am debating on the Grr-ripper that some of the guys here use. When you consider that a Grr-ripper costs $70.00 and the handle is sold seperate at another $13.00…Maybe I'll make a Grr-ripper outta wood. Stay tuned!


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

I currently use an aluminum push stick from Rockler with a molded plastic handle. Strong, narrow (1/8"?) and doesn't damage the blade if it just brushes up against it (I haven't come in full contact for a "launch"). What I really like is the rare earth magnet in the handle - so I just stick it to the edge of my table saw top. Therefore, if I put it back each time, it's right there to grab when I need it. (I've also turned it around and used the magnet to pick up all the upholstery tacks scattered across my bench during my current restoration blog.)

Of course I could just as easily cut out my own wooden push stick and inset a rare earth magnet in the handle. I just never seemed to get it done, so I bought this one at Rockler instead of continuing to "delude" myself that I would do it "someday" - likely after I hurt myself.


----------



## Dekker (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm accustomed to using scraps for my push-sticks. Nothing fancy for me. If it needs a deeper notch, I cut it. When I am done, I'll toss it. Of course, if it is in my scraps pile the next time I'm in the shop, I'll use it again!


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have to confess… I'm not very familiar with the Grr-ripper. Has anyone posted any reviews here on LJ in the past?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Bob started a discussion here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/626

and Dick started a discussion here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/show/805

there's probably more but those are the two that I remembered off the top of my head.


----------



## SC_Galoot (Oct 9, 2007)

I use a wooden push stick. I traced the outline of the handle of my dovetail saw and then traced out the rest of the shape freehand. It's served me well enough so far. I doubt I'll ever purchase a push stick. Making them from scrap material is quicker and cheaper. Plus, I just like making things to use around the shop.


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

The gripper-ripper is my first choice if it will fie the situation.


----------



## Branden (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree with WayneC, the GRR-Ripper is the best I've ever owned. I got mine at the annual Woodworker's show when they come through Sacramento.


----------



## brad (Sep 17, 2007)

I love my GRR-Rippers, yes plural, the extra one comes in very handy, but every woodworker should have at least one and train thyemselves to use it religiously, it is the safest wat to push material through a saw, and affords the same safety when using the router table.


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

We use shop made - De Wif works as a computer guru for the schools, she gets me old mouse pads - they work great when you glue em to the bottom of the push stick


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I've used router pad material on the bottom of my sticks-- old mouse pads would be cheaper. I'll have to keep my eye out for those.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I use two GRRippers in combination, but I also use the pictured pushstick. It has a replaceable hardboard tail hook. I use it with a featherboard when it seems like a better idea than the GRRippers.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Very nice pushstick, Tom. I like the extra height with the handle. BTW,Nice manicure. Next time I need photo work holding something I'm sending it to Alberta for hand model work. Gotta be better than these wrinkly ole sausage fingers of mine.


----------



## cckeele (Oct 19, 2007)

I make my own as well to fit the need. I really dont see the need to spend the money. Simply made and simply replaced.


----------

